# HELP !! Innerarity Point / Perdido area



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Im supposed to go fishing with a buddy tomorrow afternoon and made plans to meet around Innerarity. I usually fish at Sykes, 3MB and a few others around that area but I'm lost for a new spot along the intercoastal waterway. Looking for a peaceful place that I can possibly catch reds, specks and flounder. I searched for an hour today and ended up at Hub Stacey's. While a cool place for families and tourists, not the best place for the more serious fisherman. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and I recently started using a cast net for bait, go me


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

I've seen people fishing across the ICW from the Oyster Bar restaurant. I think they're getting there by driving down the road that goes to the Fisherman's Corner and parking. I watched a guy hook into something huge one day, but it pulled the hook after several minutes. Look on Google satellite view.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you !!! Tried the satellite view and all I saw was a lot of private property


----------



## Rob J (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe he is talking about under the Theo Baars bridge. There is a road to the right just before you go over the bridge that will lead you there. If you drive down there you will see where everyone is fishing, not sure if it is private property but it is not posted and there is plenty of signs of people using it.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Rob J said:


> I believe he is talking about under the Theo Baars bridge. There is a road to the right just before you go over the bridge that will lead you there. If you drive down there you will see where everyone is fishing, not sure if it is private property but it is not posted and there is plenty of signs of people using it.


That's it. Directly across from the Oyster Bar.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Is that a right turn if you're heading towards Johnson beach from Pensacola ?


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah, you have to turn right at the last turn before going over the bridge just as if you were going to the Fisherman's Corner or Perdido Seafood. Then you'll park under the bridge or around there and walk to the shoreline that is directly across from the Oyster Bar.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

You guys kick ass, thank you !!


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

I found it. There was a local down there that told me he scuba dove it when he was younger and proceeded to inform me the the bottom was covered in rocks and pylons from the old bridge. That is not so good for a cast net, so I ended up back at Hub Stacey's


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh, and there is barbed wire blocking off the walk down to by the Oyster Bar now


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you try the other side, over by Perdido Seafood?


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Under the bridge is where I was on that side. You can fish closer to the seafood market ? I didn't want to ruffle any feathers or get trespassed.


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

It's right after the gas station on the right. Rocky road on the right


----------

